

Deep learning in diagnostic healthcare: The future? - jph00
http://www.idgconnect.com/abstract/9573/deep-learning-diagnostic-healthcare-the-future

======
daughart
I am very interested in this area, if anyone is knowledgeable about it I would
love to get in contact and learn more. What is the landscape for bio-data
companies? Any thoughts on business plans, exit plans? It seems obvious to me
that areas like diagnostics and therapeutics development should be driven
primarily by big data rather than traditional research efforts.

